# Can you help me identify this grassy weed



## TheAGame (Jul 10, 2021)

Hi, please help me identify this grassy weed.
The back side of leaf blade has profound spine
Clasping auricles
Grows much taller then tall fescue
Its in all lawns in my neighborhood (Toronto)


----------



## azgasser (May 30, 2021)

I'm seeing the same in my lawn. More so this year than years past.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It looks like quackgrass


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

Yes, very likely quackgrass. If you dig up a plant, you will find white rhizomes on it.


----------

